# breeding R. Vanzolinii tips?



## FROGCOUPLE (Aug 17, 2015)

I purchased a pair of very proven Vanzos about 5 months ago. Bought the setup with a baby even in it! But since then nothing. Thought they did once in a brom but actually had nothing in it. Took brom out and was trying to use film canisters. Nothing. Just recently have put that brom with 4 other small ones back in because now I'm not worried about mass producing haha I just want them to do something. Any tips to rekindle their love? Haha


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

Patience. Moving the tank and removing/adding plants probably disturbed them. My pair have not laid yet since moving into a new setup a couple months ago. Does the male call consistently?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Ive found vanzo's love film canisters.....BUT, they will only really use the canister IF the opening is fairly concealed or a tight squeeze to get into. move them up against a background, put them under leaf leaf, use a film canister lid with a small 1cm hole in it, etc.


----------



## FROGCOUPLE (Aug 17, 2015)

Update: the pair have spent the last 3 days (the majority of each day) inside a film canister in the front of the tank in which the top is like half covered! Not much calling though. He used to much more. The female appears very fat like she is ripe with eggs! Does this sound promising?


----------



## Ghostkerbomb (Aug 2, 2015)

It sounds like a considerable improvement over 5 months of nothing


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Just as it was stated before, the move itself can be stressful. So it would not be shocking if they would either slow down or stop breeding. Your recent news sounds hopeful though! Also, are you mimicking the same temps? Humidity? Feeding/dusting? Light cycles? Misting? Just a few factors that can also play into effect here. Good luck!


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

FROGCOUPLE said:


> Update: the pair have spent the last 3 days (the majority of each day) inside a film canister in the front of the tank in which the top is like half covered! Not much calling though. He used to much more. The female appears very fat like she is ripe with eggs! Does this sound promising?


What did you cover the lid with? I've got 3 in a 30 gallon tank and haven't had any luck breeding. I think I have 2 males and one probable female.


----------

